# Experiences of private blood testing facilities in UK



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello I just wanted to share my experience of Blue Horizon medicals who also operates under the name of Harley St Healthchecks Ltd.

My blood tests were time critical in that I needed bloods drawn on Wednesday 28th June. So I ordered a test and a vacutainer kit from Blue Horizon medical last Thursday 22nd June 2017. It still had not arrived by the Monday so I called them and they originally said I would have to pay for another kit to be delivered by special delivery guarantee on Tuesday 27th June. They eventually agreed to dispatch it without me paying the extra charge. 

The second package did not arrive my 1pm Tueday 27th June therefore once again I called them and was told apparently I was the client for Royalmail and therefore I would have to chase it up. This is NOT correct. 

The sender in this case Blue Horizon, is the client according to Royal Mail and the distance selling regulations. Therefore the delivery of the item is Blue Horizon’s responsibility. 

This is now an issue of non-receipt of goods. Called Royalmail and they don't know why the kit has not arrived. The tracking number does not give any details. Wasted the whole day being in to collect. 

I would not recommend Blue Horizon at all.

If anyone can recommend any other private bloodtesting companies in the UK, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

The blood testing clinic I used for recurrent miscarriage testing recently was Cherish in Sutton Coldfield. The tests were £450 all in and £170 for a courier service.  The bloods then get sent to a well known and reputable lab in London. The tests are time sensitive.

The staff at Cherish are lovely, and the  blood test was very easy. 
They communicate very quickly by email, and my results took less than a week. By train, the clinic is very easy to get to. Don't know about driving, as I simply refuse to drive to places I don't know. Sends my anxieties sky high and it's simply not worth it. 

Hope this helps 

Jdm


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Re the kit mentioned by Blue Dolphin- if it's the kit where you take a blood sample yourself and post back, I have tried this once and found it horrendous - trying to squeeze the blood out of my finger tips!   I don't recommend it! I contacted a past ivf clinic subsequently, who said they could do blood tests and my GP has helped before also.


----------



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

I agree with you Strawberry. The finger prick test made me anxious [yes this is the one where you take it yourself].

So I decided on the Vacutainer kit.
The vacutainer is different. It simply is a yellow top vial to collect the blood which you can take to private phlebotomist or a phlebotomist at a GP practice, and then post. If possible this would need to be spun before posting.


----------



## KatrinaN (Mar 26, 2018)

I had to get private blood tests done and used Medichecks and they were really good. 

If you know a nurse or a phlebotomist I would recommend selecting making your owner arrangements and they will send out the needle etc for a blood draw - I picked the finger prick option and the needle hurt! I was so rubbish at doing it that I ended up with more blood down my hand than in the tube and I ended up having to stab three fingers to fill up the tube lol!


----------

